# The 50 Bombs are starting to land!!!!!!



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I should have said nothing and kept my picture posting to my self but how could I not joke around with a great guy.

I guess you can say that the bomb covered a short amount of ground very quickly and struck with a might BOOM!!! I go out to the mail box today and think nothing of the package in the mail box because I am expecting a package from Stogie. I thought it was going to be his and just collected everything and walked back into the house. 

Upon looking at the package I see something that is not correct. The bomb came from Charleston, around 130 miles to the south of me. This is not right, he said I was not going to be in the bombing run. I thought we were friends...I thought we were friends.....Well my friend...I have somethings for you on the 9th and believe me....you will like it.

I got hit with:

La Flor Dominica Factory Press
Hoyo de Monterrey tradicion
Cusano
Olivia Serie G



Well maybe others will post the aftermath here as well.

Thanks again Charles, you are a great BOTL...but Revenge will be mine!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:arghhhh: duck and cover!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

No one is safe in this run.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to see it started with a most worthy target...this is just the beggining:biggrin:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

This is gonna be a PICTORAL week! Nice job Charles.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This is just the beginning. The skies will be dark for sometime.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! Let it rain!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go to it Charles!!! Nice sticks!!! Deserving target!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice going Charles. Look out below.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

The next few days will be very deadly. Very deadly indeed.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap here it comes!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet hit I hope you enjoy. That's 1 BOTL down, many more to go!!! :arghhhh:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit way to get it started


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I estimate that if this thread is the home base for all the bomb drops it will eclipse 20 pages.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice bombing pick up bro!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I estimate that if this thread is the home base for all the bomb drops it will eclipse 20 pages.


that might be a littel far fetched...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

if you sent out 50 bombs and every one of them post here it could easily get up there. We will see. We will see...

By the way...here is a hint to your friendly revenge hit. It is metal and green.....that is all I am going to tell you for now.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit there. That bomb flew fast!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> if you sent out 50 bombs and every one of them post here it could easily get up there. We will see. We will see...
> 
> By the way...here is a hint to your friendly revenge hit. It is metal and green.....that is all I am going to tell you for now.


so what ur saying is be scared...wel I AIIN'T SKEERED


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice hit there!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Charlie--Nice un Bud!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice hit LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

One down!! 50 to go!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

amateurke said:


> One down!! 50 to go!!


No, 49 to go....:biggrin: :arghhhh:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

well i guess this begins the madness!! great hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice first hit Charles!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> No, 49 to go....:biggrin: :arghhhh:


I think I remember his saying there was 51 bombs overall. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> I think I remember his saying there was 51 bombs overall. I could be wrong though.


there was 51 as part of this... 47 mailed 4 handed out locally....do not worry the local guys did not win the contest i made sure of that lol!!! They didnt get a chance! The contest bomb is somewhere in the mail and whoever gets it will be the first to know!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

tick,tick, tick, tick


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Well off to school i hope to see a little rubble when i get back It is nice to know you are the giver of destruction not the person getting hammered :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice bomb ! looks delicious
!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

*Another bomb has landed*

Wow this one hurt I had no idea it was coming; need to start rebuilding the mailbox. Thanks for the hard work I'm going to have to do this weekend:whoohoo:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> there was 51 as part of this... 47 mailed 4 handed out locally....do not worry the local guys did not win the contest i made sure of that lol!!! They didnt get a chance! The contest bomb is somewhere in the mail and whoever gets it will be the first to know!


I think you should start a support group thread. Looks like you caused a lot of hurt and damage.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I think you should start a support group thread. Looks like you caused a lot of hurt and damage.


This is even more fun than i thought it would be... this is not helping my apparent bombing addiction... :support:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Wow this one hurt I had no idea it was coming; need to start rebuilding the mailbox. Thanks for the hard work I'm going to have to do this weekend:whoohoo:


Sorry bro just patch it together as im sure someone will blow it up again shortly


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am getting a titanium re-enforced mailbox.....It will be Bomb proof......Might as well invest because everyone keeps trashing mine....


----------

